# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Spencer Kobren Interviews Dr. Jerry Cooley | ACell MatriStem Plucked Hair

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren speaks with IAHRS accepted member and current ISHRS President, Jerry Cooley M.D. about what some are saying about Acell MatriStrem, the most groundbreaking development in the fight against hair loss since FDA approval of Propecia.Listen To Part 1  of The Exclusive InterviewJerry Cooley, MD: I started working with this wound healing product [...]

More...

----------


## wolvie1985

Great interview! Thanks for keeping on top of this, Spencer. This is truly groundbreaking. One question that wasn't addressed was the percentage of hairs that regrow in the recipient area. I've heard different numbers - Hitzig suggests 60-80%, I think Cooley at one time suggested 75%... Dr. Rassman on his blog says it's less than 50% -- though I take his claims with a grain of salt.. Dr. Cooley, if you're reading this, could you let us know? Thanks.

----------


## Westonci

Wow this is amazing, if more research goes into using Matristem with plucked hairs, than 2010 may be the year that baldness was finally cured!!!

----------


## TheDude

We are still speaking about a hair transplant right..

I think i understand the implications of this ultimately instead of having a strip off the back of your head, hairs are plucked and reintroduced and the regenerative process of the body takes over..

My concern is a number of things.. firstly price secondly we are still talking about a hair transplant with man made hairlines right? thirdly thickness, does it look natural..

I think most bald sufferers will agree with me when i say that we are looking to have the luscious, lavish hair we once use to have.. that to me is a cure to baldness.. now maybe im jumping the gun but ultimately does this process over this..

Maybe i dont understand the implications of this..

----------


## ebutterg

Yes, it's still a hair transplant. No, you probably aren't going to get the luscious, lavish hair you want. Of course we'd all like to rub some oil on our scalp and wake up as Brad Pitt the next day. Till then, this is a huge breakthrough offering immediate steps in the right direction. We should be celebrating, not moaning because it's not the holy grail. I'm still curious about the percentage of regrowth though..

----------


## KeepTheHair

Definitely something good. But this is not the holy grail... It is still a transplant and it's still very new. most of all I think it is going to be extremely extremely expensive.

But it's definitely a big step in the right direction

----------


## Fixed by 35

That's the problem with a lot of hair transplant advances; your hair will still only be as thick as a human hand is capable of implanting grafts. To be honest though, for me this might be enough. Transplants for those with enough hair look pretty good to me, and to be honest having hair like Brad Pitt will look odd by the time I'm 40!

----------


## KeepTheHair

Price is a big concern with this... 

If it was like $5000 to fix my hairline, yeah...sure id definitely do it. But this with traveling will be 5-10x+ that ..

----------


## Fixed by 35

I think my limit would be about £20,000. To be honest, I just need to learn to be patient because there will definitely be a non-surgical solution soon, whether it is Histogen or something else. Although I believe hair transplants work, I have no particular desire to go through with one because I don't like operations!

----------


## KeepTheHair

FUE has a low yield, this is fact.
FUT leaves scarring and just seems somewhat brutal to me in a way. I just don't want someone cutting a part of my head at the back it's just weird.


But yeah... they work but really I dno if it's worth it.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I must admit I do wonder whether a top of the range wig would be more appropriate. I don't like the idea of wearing hair, but the alternative doesn't bear thinking about.

----------


## ebutterg

'It's just weird'? You complain about losing your hair and yet you 'don't want anyone touching the back of you head'.. Yes, we would all love to have our cake and eat it too. You go ahead and wait for the miracle cream - I'm gonna take advantage of what science is offering now.. Which is a non-invasive technique that PLUCKS my hair and reimplants it in the front with high yield - for the SAME price as FUE. If you think that's too much to bear to fix your hairloss problem, then I guess your hairloss isn't that big a problem for you. All the best.

----------


## gmonasco

> That's the problem with a lot of hair transplant advances; your hair will still only be as thick as a human hand is capable of implanting grafts.


 Nothing says that graft implementation will always be done by hand.

----------


## skipstah70

Interview with Dr. Cooley about Acell seems shockingly promising, but I have a few questions to wonder about.   

A. What is the projected success growth rate &#37; of these replanted Acell treated "plucked" hairs?

B.  I think he said in the interview that the largest transplant done this way was like 1500 hairs, which I'm guessing create new follicular units at sites transplanted after treated with Acell and replanted.  One of the questions posed was something like "if transplanted to a bald region affected by DHT, will the new transplants hair unit be receptive or immune to DHT?"  He didn't answer this clearly, and merely said "I have a hunch it will be permanent"!?!   Why is he offering up a transplant of 1500 hair on a woman as evidence, do this on a bald man.. and the answer will be quickly known!!!

That being said... I hope to god he is right in his hunch... could be HUGE!!  Can't wait to hear more!

----------


## Westonci

*Jerry:* I started working with this wound healing product about a year and a half ago, and initially got some promising results, its taken me definitely some time to understand it and understand what worked well and what didnt as well as just to see long term results and one of the things ive been doing in the last few months is just making a real concerted effort to bring people back in which is not really that easy, but just to really look very closely at my results and Ive just gotten that much more excited about it.

*Spencer:* well I guess the big buzz is everyone is you know asking if this something thats actually regenerating hair you know Dr Gary Hitzig put out the initial press release a few months ago, it looked like this was almost the holy grail, this was going to be hair cloning, and from what I gather its not exactly the case.

*Jerry:* Yea, you know it really does require further explanation; the best way that I can describe it is this represents a very important piece of the puzzle, it is a breakthrough. Its an active area of regenerative medicine, hair restoration is just a very very tiny application, there using this product for all sort of applications which I can describe for you if your interested.

*Spencer:* absolutely 

*Jerry:* Yea, but I have not documented new hair in other words a complete out of nothing hair follicle appearing were there wasnt one

*Spencer:* right

*Jerry:* but, it does appear to be able to restore transacted or injured hair follicles 

*Spencer:* really

*Jerry:* and something were very excited about which is to copy or what we call autoclone plucked hairs.

*Spencer:* Yea explain that, you know a lot of people have been writing us about that there been some stuff circulating online about that, I know that youve been doing hair plucking ,and know that ive read some stuff about Dr Hitzig experimenting with it as well, explain it to us what exactly is it.

*Jerry:* Sure the best way I can describe it is if you just look at the basic structure of the hair follicle there are two basic layers of cells around the hair shaft, the outer layer is what we call the mesenchymal layer and thats what contains the dermal papilla; thats what intercytex and Aderans are trying to isolate and culture and use for cloning applications and cell implants. The inner layer is what we call the epithelial layer and that where you have the bulge with the stem cells, the outer and inner root sheath and when you pluck a hair properly you can get this inner portion or the epithelia portion, now about ten years ago Dr. Hitzig began experimenting some of his patients who had multiple old transplants and had no donor hair to give he just got interested in the concept of plucking beard  whiskers and using them as grafts and he had a pretty low rate of success, but once in a while it worked and he kept working over the years on ways to get it to work better, then a couple of years ago began using this product called acell and I had kept in touch with him over the years because I was very interested in this idea and once I heard about the acell I knew I had to get involved and the basic idea is this that when you pluck a hair its going to grow back from the site you plucked it because all of the elements inside are necessary to regenerate the hair follicle and anyone whos plucked there hairs knows it grows back, but the reason that it will grow where we planted it is that when we coat it with this acell product and then transplant it stimulates the bodies innate regenerative potential  to rebuild the follicle that outer portion around the plucked graft.

*Spencer:* thats amazing, 

*Jerry:* it is amazing

*Spencer:* that really is, I mean thats basically if this is truly consistently possible you would basically have unlimited donor

*Jerry:* Right, and it was just astounding and I knew a lot of people would be sceptical, and Dr. Hitzig although very excited about it you know didnt really take the time to take macro photographs or biopsies and so thats some of the thins I wanted to do to really convince the sceptics.

*Spencer:* sure

*Jerry:* and so I was using a high powered attachment to my digital camera to document the photographic evidence that these hairs would grow and then I did a series of biopsies and worked with a very prominent dermatopathologist  to analyze these biopsies to say what do these things look like under the microscope. And I can show some of those images and basically they look like normal hair follicles, Im trying to be careful not to overplay it, and I dont want to overstate these results 

*Spencer:* yea but its not like you just heard it through the grapevine, you actually were able to produce these results

*Jerry:* Correct

*Spencer:* okay

*Jerry:* yea, and prove for what I consider to be beyond a shadow of a doubt that this phenomenon occurs you simply cant  look at these biopsy results and dispute what you see.

*Spencer:* Now are these plucked hairs growing into terminal hairs, full terminal hairs.

*Jerry:* yes, yea, indistinguishable

*Spencer:* wow, 

*Spencer:* I will tell you that ive been in this industry for thirteen years and this is probably the most exciting news that ive ever heard, and im not just trying to over hype this. If this is what it is, if this is what you say it is this is monumental news.

*Jerry:* well I certainly think so , and I think so for two reasons, one I think the autocloning as it stands right now with the plucked grafts has clinical applications today. I mean im doing this in the clinic right now. But, I think more importantly it shows us something that you know until recently we hadnt even thought of we were pursuing this idea of culturing dermal papilla and

*Spencer:* absolutely 

*Jerry:* and applying and injecting them when the body has this miraculous regenerative potential and we can take this research this technology to the next level and learn how to trigger the body to regenerate hair follicles and in fact Dr. Anthony Atala who one of the worlds leading regenerative medicine experts was recently quoted in an article saying he thinks this is the direction that regenerative medicine is going, you know rather than constructing these complex organs in the laboratory and then putting them in or culturing all these cells that really the most promising direction is using these triggers and in this case acell using these triggers to get the body to regenerate.

*Spencer:* well first of all its an amazing sounding process and a) its you know its gotta be less expensive in the long run b) your not worrying about like you said regenerating these entire tiny little organs in a Petri dish

*Jerry:* right and you know the cell culturing process is incredibly complicated, and you know having these culturing facilities and so on, and whether or not it may turn out to be successful but, if theres a simpler way it certainly would be much less expensive.

*Spencer:* I dont mean to cut you off but this aderans must be looking at this and be thinking holy cow, you know we spent all this time this money and obviously going in a specific direction to make this happen, but I mean this could completely eclipse what theyve been working on.

*Jerry:* well thats one possible scenario, and another possible scenario is its going to take a combination of this technology and cultured cells so I think right now everythings up for grabs, this is a breakthrough, but exactly whats going to happen from here you know remains to be seen, it may be that will be using a combination of cells and extracellular matrix, but I think this is one critical piece of the puzzle.

*Spencer:* well id say youve always been a very diplomatic guy Dr. Cooley, I mean whats your gut tell you from what youve seen in your own practice.

*Jerry:* my gut tells me that his is where the action is at, this is what other researchers are focusing on for degenerative conditions and this is where we as you know people very interested in bringing this idea of hair restoration, this is where we should be heading, but im not, im not, I want to make it clear, im not, I dont think this as of right now means the end of cell technology.

*Spencer:* right im actually surprised that im hearing this because I knew that this was happening, but I had no clue that youve had such great success with it, and I think that whats going to happen especially once this interview gets out a) your going to be inundated with phone calls, and I dont want consumers and hair loss sufferers to think that okay now this out , there the holy grail is their Im going to be able to get unlimited donor supply, its going to take some time.

*Jerry:* oh absolutely, and I certainly that is not the message, this is in my opinion a breakthrough it is available now and it takes hair restoration to a whole new level in my opinion and it gives us options as will discuss as we get into my presentation, not just for this autocloning but just making current hair transplants that much better.

*Spencer:* I mean do you think that guys who are considering minimal procedures would be great candidates for something like this 

*Jerry:* well this would probably be a good time to discuss unanswered questions, so we can create these new hair follicles we can duplicate hair follicles, are these hair follicles permanent? Are they subject to balding? Will they cycle normally? These are some important questions that I want to now that I know we can do it, these are the questions now that I want to look at is because theyre regenerated in the recipient area are they a hybrid? Will they show sensitivity to DHT? When they go through there growing phase of three years will they fall out and not come back? So one of the things im going to do is start plucking some of my plucked grafts you know that are growing and see if they regrow and just to make sure that theyre as durable and healthy as we want them to be.

*Spencer:* so as far as a timeline, when do you think, how long do you think its going to take for you to be comfortable in saying you know what this works, this works to the extent that you believe that we can give somebody a fuller head of hair without using some of the conventional methods.

*Jerry:* well ive very conservatively and very carefully starting introducing it into my practice that way, so ive started doing , you know ive stared off doing 100 test grafts, 200 test grafts, then 400 test grafts. My largest one to date is about 1500, and thats an example of a women who had this really beautiful hair, she had had a prior STRIP with a bad experience at another clinic, came to see me we did a small STRIP with good results but even though she has this luxurious beautiful hair, her scalp is tight as a drum, so her option is basically FUE, and she heard about the plucking research and was interested so basically we did about 1500 grafts to her frontal scalp with plucking and a anticipating a good results. But that patient went into this process fully informed that  yes its less invasive these are the advantages but we cant guarantee the permanence, you know  I predict  that they will be permanent but that will remain to be known, so anyone doing a new procedure 

*Spencer:* even if it lasted three years, even if it lasted you know one growth cycle I mean to go back in to get it done obviously, theres a cost issue involved, but if its relatively less invasive and you know theres not a tremendous amount of downtime you know you can kind of replace some of the hairs that might be lost over time, and I think thats always a possibility, yea its gonna be kind of like an ongoing process which isnt the best case scenario but it would still beat being bald especially for a women.

*Jerry:* well I think time will tell and answer these questions, im certainly optimistic that these will be you know long lasting results.

*Spencer:* okay, well good.

----------


## gmonasco

> One of the questions posed was something like "if transplanted to a bald region affected by DHT, will the new transplants hair unit be receptive or immune to DHT?"  He didn't answer this clearly, and merely said "I have a hunch it will be permanent"!?!   Why is he offering up a transplant of 1500 hair on a woman as evidence, do this on a bald man.. and the answer will be quickly known!!!


 Not necessarily.  It could take years before DHT would determinably affect the regenerated hairs.

----------


## skipstah70

> Not necessarily.  It could take years before DHT would determinably affect the regenerated hairs.


 You miss my point.  The huge mass majority of hairloss sufferers fit into the category MPB.. that's MALE patern baldness.  Ergo.. it would make a stronger case for a hair loss solution if for example Dr. Cooley cited test that were actually performed on bald men.. not talking about 1500 graphs he did on a female head.  Why didn't he talk about a 4000 hair session performed on a bald guy, I'm sure there's like 10,000 bald guys out there who even not knowing the permanency of this procedure would jump at the chance... but alas.. he talks about 1500 graphs he did on a female head.  Why does this already make me uneasy about the promise of this procedure?!

----------


## mlao

At least Dr. Cooley is moving the research forward. A lot of transplant surgeons will probably wait years before they embrace this technology. I for one think it's amazing that he has come this far in just a few years.
Fingers crossed!

----------


## gmonasco

> You miss my point.


 I didn't miss your point; I was correcting your statement that using the technique on men would "quickly" determine whether the regenerated hairs were susceptible to DHT.   That's a factor that could take years to evaluate.

----------


## skipstah70

> I didn't miss your point; I was correcting your statement that using the technique on men would "quickly" determine whether the regenerated hairs were susceptible to DHT.   That's a factor that could take years to evaluate.


 Quickly is a relative term.  People talk all the time how "close we are to curing baldness", yet almost everyone agrees it's years away if not a decade or two.  Of course you have to wait and see how the results will pan out on any test candidates.. but it might make things quicker if you at least chose relevant candidates.

----------


## Westonci

When Dr. Jerry Cooley says that the hairs need to be plucked in a very specific manner he means that the epithelial tissue must still be in tact to the hair shaft.

For example here is a hair that i just plucked from my scalp that contains the epithelial tissue intact.

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image4.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image5.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image3.jpg[/IMG]

and here is an example of a hair shaft that does not contain the epithelial tissue.

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image6.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/3580_image9.jpg[/IMG]

As you can see the hair shafts with the epithelial tissue intact look similar to an FUE single hair graft unit, however a FUE hair graft contains both the mesenchymal layer and the epithelial layer.

A plucked hair only contains the epithelial layer, however according to Dr. Cooley, Acells matristem powder is able to regenerate the mesenchymal layer when implanted into the recipient site.

And this is the jist of Dr Cooleys new breakthrough. Keep in mind that this plucking technique was tried many times before however those that tried it before did not use the Acell matristem and so the mesenchymal layer was not able to regenerate which is the key to this new breakthrough.

----------


## PayDay

This presentation was presented at the 18th Annual ISHRS Scientific Meeting. 
Part 1 & 2:

http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-jerry-c...-presentation/

Part 3 & 4:

http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-jerry-c...tion-part-3-4/

----------


## utah23

Does anyone know if there is a way to watch the Tuesday night segment with Dr. Cooley? (or any old segments) I was away from the house and unable to watch it.

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

> Great interview! Thanks for keeping on top of this, Spencer. This is truly groundbreaking. One question that wasn't addressed was the percentage of hairs that regrow in the recipient area. I've heard different numbers - Hitzig suggests 60-80%, I think Cooley at one time suggested 75%... Dr. Rassman on his blog says it's less than 50% -- though I take his claims with a grain of salt.. Dr. Cooley, if you're reading this, could you let us know? Thanks.


 I wish I had an exact % to give you.  My success was much lower in the beginning but has steadily risen.  Currently about 75% in a healthy recipient bed, and 40-50% in scar;  because we keep refining the technique, I expect these numbers to rise.

Thanks for your interest.---Dr Cooley

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

Some replies to the above questions/comments:

1. Success rate: 50-75&#37; in healthy scalp, 40-50% in scar;  we're actively trying ways to raise the success rate.
2. Graft permanence:  I've emphasized that we don't know for sure whether these hairs will cycle normally or whether they will be DHT sensitive.  I predict they will be permanent or semi-permanent.  
3.  I referenced the case of 1500 grafts in the female only to talk about numbers...that is our largest case so far.  I've done quite a few small cases in men, in the balding crown, with good results.  This will provide an opportunity to observe what happens over time and whether these new hairs will thin out (miniaturize).  
4.  When surgeons started doing hair transplants in the 1960's, no one knew if they would be 'permanent'.  In fact, for many people, standard hair transplants may in fact thin as they get older.
5.  Many popular cosmetic procedures don't produce 'permanent' results....Botox, fillers, even face lifts, wear off over time.  This is part of the informed consent process before surgery.

Thanks for all the interest in our work.

--Dr Cooley

----------


## Westonci

> Some replies to the above questions/comments:
> 
> 1. Success rate: 50-75% in healthy scalp, 40-50% in scar;  we're actively trying ways to raise the success rate.
> 2. Graft permanence:  I've emphasized that we don't know for sure whether these hairs will cycle normally or whether they will be DHT sensitive.  I predict they will be permanent or semi-permanent.  
> 3.  I referenced the case of 1500 grafts in the female only to talk about numbers...that is our largest case so far.  I've done quite a few small cases in men, in the balding crown, with good results.  This will provide an opportunity to observe what happens over time and whether these new hairs will thin out (miniaturize).  
> 4.  When surgeons started doing hair transplants in the 1960's, no one knew if they would be 'permanent'.  In fact, for many people, standard hair transplants may in fact thin as they get older.
> 5.  Many popular cosmetic procedures don't produce 'permanent' results....Botox, fillers, even face lifts, wear off over time.  This is part of the informed consent process before surgery.
> 
> Thanks for all the interest in our work.
> ...


 Thank you so much for making this breakthrough, i just have two quick questions.

How do you intend to find out whether these hairs will cycle normally? How long will this take?

Also

How do you intend to find out whether these hairs will be sensitive to DHT? How long will this take?

Thanks again.

----------


## wolvie1985

Sorry to pile on with the questions Dr. Cooley. One more:

Would a recipient area that has already endured a transplant and that simply needs more density still be considered a healthy scalp for the purposes of reaching approx 75%, or would the little scars resulting from the previous procedure make it fall into the 40-50% range? In other words, by 'scar' are you just referring to the donor scar in the back?

Thanks again for all you're doing. Many docs may push back against or remain skeptical of these advances but I hope you stay resolute! You're drastically changing the face of your medical profession as we speak!!

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

What do you mean by "scar" vs "healthy skin"?  Is previously transplant scalp considered 'scar' or 'healthy'?  
*
By "scar", I mean the dense, hairless scar in the donor area from prior surgery.  I would consider recipient areas treated with prior transplants to be relatively healthy.

--Dr Cooley*

----------


## Jerry Cooley, MD

> Sorry to pile on with the questions Dr. Cooley. One more:
> 
> Would a recipient area that has already endured a transplant and that simply needs more density still be considered a healthy scalp for the purposes of reaching approx 75%, or would the little scars resulting from the previous procedure make it fall into the 40-50% range? In other words, by 'scar' are you just referring to the donor scar in the back?
> 
> Thanks again for all you're doing. Many docs may push back against or remain skeptical of these advances but I hope you stay resolute! You're drastically changing the face of your medical profession as we speak!!


 How do you intend to find out whether these hairs will cycle normally? How long will this take?

*We plan to re-pluck the hair and see if it grows back.  This will indicate it is cycling into anagen again.*
Also

How do you intend to find out whether these hairs will be sensitive to DHT? How long will this take?

*One option is test for androgen receptors and 5-alpha-reductase levels in the new follicles, but this is difficult to do.  Another way is to simply observe what happens to grafts placed in balding areas (e.g. the balding crown).  This will take time.*

--Dr Cooley

----------


## Fixed by 35

> You miss my point. The huge mass majority of hairloss sufferers fit into the category MPB.. that's MALE patern baldness. Ergo.. it would make a stronger case for a hair loss solution if for example Dr. Cooley cited test that were actually performed on bald men.. not talking about 1500 graphs he did on a female head. Why didn't he talk about a 4000 hair session performed on a bald guy, I'm sure there's like 10,000 bald guys out there who even not knowing the permanency of this procedure would jump at the chance... but alas.. he talks about 1500 graphs he did on a female head. Why does this already make me uneasy about the promise of this procedure?!


 It always troubles me when pioneers are criticised in this way by amateurs. To be fair, this is quite tame; sometimes, hair growth researchers are treated like criminals for trying to do something (think Whitfield). What they're doing is not only huge, it is almost certainly beyond our comprehension. I hope I speak for everyone when I say show these people some RESPECT.

----------


## abb83

maybe it's because english it's not my first language but if you have a transplant then the donor site is stitch back together, where does the new clonned hairs will appear??

----------


## utah23

I'm so impressed that Dr. Cooley is taking the time to answer these questions. News like this is very exciting and I am sure he is being flooded with questions and phone calls.  Like everyone else, I am excited for this breakthrough.  
I mean absolutely no disrespect to Dr. Cooley when I say that we have all learned to take news like this with a grain of salt.  The hairloss industry as a whole is really a scary place.  It eases my mind that Spencer seems to be excited about this and I also noticed that respected surgeons like Dr. Bernstein and Dr. Rassman have blogged about their excitement as well.  
I don't personally know any of these men though and when you look at us as a group of hairloss sufferers on this forum, we are small.  I hope that I am not crazy to get excited about something I read on a small forum on the internet.  (again, no disrespect intended).  
The point of my post is that, if this were all true (which it very well could be, as far as I know Spencer and Dr. Cooley have good track records)  wouldn't it be receiving some more major national news coverage?  Does anyone know if it has and if I have just missed it?  It just seems like news as big as successfully creating hair follicles where there weren't any before would be talked about in more places than on bald truth talk.  
I mean ABSOLUTELY no disrespect with this post.  I am as excited to see the results of Dr. Cooley's work as anybody else.  I think that I can speak for a lot of us when I say that hair loss can be exhausting and I have become a little bit of a sceptic.  
One more thought... I know that Dr. Hitzig was heavily involved in this as well and from things I have read about him, he doesn't have a great reputation.  I know that this is the internet and people can say anything about anyone and remain anonymous but this still worries me.  Any input from anybody would be great.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I think the lack of news coverage may be because this is a cosmetic procedure. In much the same way as gastric bands et al never made the headlines, nor has this. FUE only reached the British press early this year as far as I can tell, when it was already being offered to patients. 

Certainly, the British media will only cover what they perceive as a miracle. Now, don't get me wrong, if this works it is a miracle. But the British press will only consider a magic pill or potion worthy of coverage, rather than cosmetic surgery.

----------


## ryan555

You're doing the Lord's work, Dr. Cooley.  I am so glad there are doctors with the cojones to move technology forward instead of just sitting back and accepting the status quo.  Keep pushing forward.

----------


## Skywalker

It is very hard not to get very excited by this, but I have seen so many 'false dawns' that I am trying hard to retain my usual scepticism  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for posting Dr Cooley and for trying to move things forward for us, if this new hair can be delivered consistently and cycles properly with donor dominance then you and Dr Hitzig (good reputation or not) will have changed the hair loss restoration industry forever. It would mean that for the first time people with poor donor like me can consider an HT transplant a real possibility instead of an impossibility.

----------


## utah23

I'm sure that I am not the only one who has been thinking a lot about this news recently.  I really want to believe that we are seeing a light at the end of the tunnel (overdramatic ha ha).  
I have been wondering, since the big presentation at the ISHRS conference, if there are plans to study the ACELL technology in a more aggressive way?  Weren't there clinical trials that tested thousands of men using Propecia before it was approved?  Even with the clinical trials that Histogen is now involved in, it seems that there is a plan to get their product to the consumer as fast as possible.  
With Acell  (since it is already FDA approved), it kind of seems like there are just a couple of doctors experimenting with the stuff in their clinics with trail and error.  I wonder if there was more of a program, doctors got on board and really aggressively tried to make this work, if it could become a realistic option in a quicker amount of time.  Something similar to the clinical trial programs that we are all so used to hearing about.  Not telling anybody how to do their job, just wondering if anybody has heard of any programs that are being created to more aggressively study this technology. Thanks

----------


## Jonathan

Dr Cooley,
I am writing from Sweden, and I am very excited over Your promising research results. Are you planning to build out Your organisation, train new surgeans etc, to meet the request that will come from all over the world? 
In short, when do you think a person like me will get access to this new technique?
Yours sincerely
Jonathan

----------


## KeepTheHair

Does Acell change anything for someone with more than enough donor? Or is it just good for people that need to have several HTs with only minimal donor.


I don't really see how this changes everything although it definitely is a big step.

----------


## mlao

> Does Acell change anything for someone with more than enough donor? Or is it just good for people that need to have several HTs with only minimal donor.
> 
> 
> I don't really see how this changes everything although it definitely is a big step.


 I think you should CAREFULLY read the interview it implies that in theory a person could have an unlimited donor supply. You pluck a hair from the donor area which grows back, you apply the acell to the plucked hair, you implant that hair and it produces a new hair.

----------


## clee984

I was so excited by this news that I went out and got drunk last night. 

Don't get me wrong, I go out and get drunk every night, but I am still vibrating with excitement because of this news. Unlimited donor hair is a cure, as far as I'm concerned. It's all gravy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I think you should CAREFULLY read the interview it implies that in theory a person could have an unlimited donor supply. You pluck a hair from the donor area which grows back, you apply the acell to the plucked hair, you implant that hair and it produces a new hair.


 I think if you *CAREFULLY* read my post you will know that you don't answer my question.






I am just saying, unlimited donor is only important if you need big, big transplants done. Not so? I admit I don't fully understand everything. But I doubt this changes much for me since I don't need that many grafts. This will only make a HT more expensive for me. For a norwood 4+ this is definitely good news though.

----------


## mlao

You are young and everyone on this site has been supportive to you from your first post.
 If you were 45 and there was no other cure available to you this would be the Holy Grail. 
Nobody can truly predict future hair loss I have seen guys who were perfect, thick NW1s until the reached 40 and then in a matter of 4 years became NW4s. This is truly a break thru but I guess a guy like me will never be as smart as you!!!

----------


## KeepTheHair

lol What are we even arguing about.


I agree this is a huge huge step in the right direction. This might even make some completely bald people(that have a lot of money) into norwood 3-2's again. This is really good.


I am just not that full of hope at all right now. This doesn't change anything for me. I can't afford to travel to get a HT and then pay for it also. Even if I could... FUE has bad yield and FUT has room for too much complications. HTs aren't that great right now at all in my opinion... This is still a HT. Just a more complicated one for someone with donor.


I am being a ass probably. But I also try to help people here. I doubt we all come here when we are full of optimism about life and all that.

----------


## mlao

> lol What are we even arguing about.
> 
> 
> I agree this is a huge huge step in the right direction. This might even make some completely bald people(that have a lot of money) into norwood 3-2's again. This is really good.
> 
> 
> I am just not that full of hope at all right now. This doesn't change anything for me. I can't afford to travel to get a HT and then pay for it also. Even if I could... FUE has bad yield and FUT has room for too much complications. HTs aren't that great right now at all in my opinion... This is still a HT. Just a more complicated one for someone with donor.
> 
> 
> I am being a ass probably. But I also try to help people here. I doubt we all come here when we are full of optimism about life and all that.


 You should look at it in perspective; In the late 50s and early 60s when Dr. Orentreich began performing transplantation it was akin to science fiction. 
In the 80s when Minoxidil became available and proved to be effective it was another advancement and in the late 90s when FUT and Finasteride were introduced even better advancements.
Acell while in its infancy might move the ball forward like the above mentioned therapies. 
One of the major complaints of guys who get transplants done is the limited availability of donor hair and the scaring.
If this is perfected and there is less or no scaring and more donor hair I call that a big step forward. 
While it is early days yet the hair restoration community seems to be looking into this in a big way. Since the announcement I have seen two highly respected doctors post on their blogs that they are starting to experiment with Acell.
Hair loss is an ongoing condition and until someone or some company releases a product that can halt it in its tracks we will continue to look at ways to prevent it.
I don't want to sound rude but this forum is not just about you. It's a community where ideas, opinions, and advancements are discussed by everyone.

----------


## PayDay

Ive been a big fan of Spencer Kobren for many years now but I seldom take the time to thank him for what he does for all of us. THANKS SPENCER for helping all of us get through this crazy hair loss thing! Dr. Cooley Im very exciting about this breakthrough, thank you for keeping us posted here.  I missed you on Spencers show last Tuesday, will you be doing another show because I would like to call in to ask you a couple of questions?

Thank you again!
Paul

----------


## Skywalker

"I am being a ass probably. "
========================

KeepTheHair, not just probably  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Spanish Dude

Hello everyone, I have just registered.
Thanks to Kobren and Dr. Cooley for making this possible.

Question for Dr. Cooley:
Once you have confirmed that the cloned hairs are durable (they cycle after plucking, and they don't get affected by DHT), and the donor area regenerates with no problems, do you intend to attempt a full restauration of a very bald person, to demonstrate the technique in its full colours? 

I am saying this because there is another doctor out there (Dr. Gho) who, for many years have claimed that he is able to multiply hair with relatively high yields, but the most he is willing to do is 1500 FU's per year (tipically 800 FU/year), and patients can't even verify if the hair was really multiplied or it was simply a normal FUE. Apparently, Gho has no intention whatsoever in making a full restauration to convince the sceptics.
Do you plan to follow Gho's "commercial strategy"?

thanks!
(I have more questions/suggestions, but I will deploy them little by little)

----------


## HairRobinHood

> (I have more questions/suggestions, but I will deploy them *little by little*)


 Oh no! Seems the longtime HairSite losers are trying  at first in a friendly and little by little way - to capture the (enemy) ship. 

Spanish Dude, why are you suddenly so friendly? 

Because on the other hand, you scream around all over the Internet, that they (including Dr. Cooley) are all charlatans and fraudsters ??

[IMG]http://www.*************/hair-loss/img/uploaded/2879_image180.jpg[/IMG]

Dr. Gho is "copying other charlatans like Dr. Hitzig and Dr. Cooley" ?

Spanish Dude, the whole Internet hair loss sufferer community is aware and tired of your permanent and sick rants against physicians and researchers out there, as well as your permanent rants and stalking behaviour against each and every user out there, whos try to inform others and/or clarifies things for others and trying to get rid of such sick persons like you. 

*Here is no place for your rants!*

----------


## Spanish Dude

Iron_Man (Hair Robin Hood):

-Do you think legit researchers want your "idiotic inconditional support"?
-any researcher who is a bit intelligent, will prefer my intelligent bashings, that your stupid robotic support. You support any researcher, no matter how credible he is, and no matter how many red flags he has attached. (except Whitfield, because you don't like his face, and then you suddenly notice his red flags).
-Why you try to inflame and destroy every thread?
-Don't you think my question to Dr. Cooley was interesting?
-Why you post in different forums with different names?
-when Hitzig posted about his "first ever cloning breakthrough", Cooley was interviewed by Kobren, and we all thought that this was another hype. Even Kobren said: "guys, this is not the cure". Are you going to bash Kobren too, Robot_Man? 
-So, given the past of Gho, given the past of Hitzig, and given that Cooley and Kemp got us entertained for 5 years at Intercytex with full of hopes and not a single photo, it was pretty natural to guess that all this Hitzig-Gho-Cooley was yet another fiasco. Only a retard like you, Iron_Man, who inconditionally believes any researcher, at any cost, would keep  pushing ahead. 
-So even if Cooley method works, you are still a retard, Iron_Man
-And congratulations, Iron_Man, you have destroyed yet another interesting thread.

----------


## Spanish Dude

Another question for Dr. Cooley:

In the slide-presentation, you say that 4mm punching of the scalp, with transections at the edge, can be completely healed using Acell powder. Apparently, it closes with totally normal skin, and also with hair. 
Oviously, the extracted skin contains follicles, and these can be used for grafting.  And these would be surely DHT resistant, etc.

So, if the donor hole regenerates completely with follicles, this would be another method of HM that would ensure recipient long term growth (maybe the long term growth is not assured in the donor, though).

So, even if the pluck method doesn't work in the long term, you would have the "punch cloning" method to test.

Am I getting this right?

----------


## HairRobinHood

No Spanish Dud. Basically I don't feed well-know forum trolls. 

But nice try!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spanish Dude

Okay, just another question for Dr. Cooley:
just out of curiosity, when you pluck a hair in the donor site, does the donor follicle regenerate right away, or does it take some time? how much time?

----------


## wolvie1985

Spanish Dude, please do not come here. You helped destroy HairSite. You are a cancer on these boards and we don't want you. And your questions and combative and mostly daft (ie. "How do you know plucked hairs regenerate?" Really?) Please take your circus act somewhere else.

----------


## Spanish Dude

> Spanish Dude, please do not come here. You helped destroy HairSite. You are a cancer on these boards and we don't want you. And your questions and combative and mostly daft (ie. "How do you know plucked hairs regenerate?" Really?) Please take your circus act somewhere else.


 Wolvie, you are a retard. So I destroyed Hairsite? Do you even bother to read my posts? NO YOU DON'T. and, as a proof, you are accussing me of saying something that I have not said:
>>And your questions and combative and mostly daft (ie. "How do you know plucked hairs regenerate?" Really?) <<

I didn't say that. 
Conclusion:
Wolvie=RETARD!

I am glad that I am only attacked by retards. This reaffirms me.

----------


## gmonasco

> I am glad that I am only attacked by retards. This reaffirms me.


 Yes, such language reaffirms that you are a disruptive troll, as you have amply demonstrated on HairSite.

----------


## wolvie1985

This is a recent post from hairsite today by another user. It sums up the poisonous atmosphere Spanish Dude helps create:

_albert

31.10.2010, 16:51

@ Iron_Man 	
Iron_Man & Spanish_Dude, both selfish
Post reply

Okay both two, I think is more than enough. We (forum) are often tired about your stupid things between you two, your childish discussions which pisses off everyone who wants to keep a thread interesting.

Why you guys are SO SELFISH? Can you think your we give a sh!t about your personal discussions? REALLY! IS THE DAMN TRUTH!! I personally read this forum every day - don't post usually - and I'm f****** tired about seeing your ass in every thread, EVERY THREAD.

So please, I request HairSite to do something with this two people who only wants to blame between them, and leave us to have relaxed, informatives threads. That's the target of the forum.

Thanks and shut the f*ck up (BOTH)._

I'm all for free speech, but please, Spencer. Do not let this guy on here. A simple perusal of his posts from Hairsite and you'll see why.

----------


## Spanish Dude

> Yes, such language reaffirms that you are a disruptive troll, as you have amply demonstrated on HairSite.


 wow, another one. These are like zombies.  :Big Grin: 
my theory gets confirmed again.

gmonasco in Hairsite:
Registered since:    16.05.2010, 02:50
Posts: 10  [ Show posts ]

So, this 10-posts moron comes to teach me lessons about my behaviour at Hairsite. How compelling.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

What language do you want me to use when someone attacks me, putting in my mouth words that I have not said? Like Wolvie did?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Spanish Dude

wolvieeee, you little reeeetaaaard. 
How about your little lie? can you read? what did I really say?

1. It seems you are not able to read. You lied and acused me of saying something that I didn't say. Rectify your lie, or shut up.

2. You said I am the cancer of Hairsite, after 10 years and thousands of posts. How many posts you have at Hairsite? I haven't found your alias. 

3. Instead of rectifying your lie, you post the opinion of another hairsite forum, albert, who is another 10-post retarded leech. I have replied to him accordingly.  :Big Grin: 

>>
I'm all for free speech, but please, Spencer. Do not let this guy on here. A simple perusal of his posts from Hairsite and you'll see why.[/QUOTE]
<<

I am sure Kobren knows me and doesn't need your advice.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Spanish Dude

This thread is to ask questions to Cooley, not to post attacks to me.

For any further attack, please do it in a separate thread, (titled for example: "Attacks to Spanish Dude--The Official Thread").

----------


## tbtadmin

We'd like to ask that users please stay on topic. This thread is for those who want to learn about Dr. Cooley's research, and these type of posts make it difficult for Dr. Cooley and others to participate.

Thank you.

----------


## SilverSurfer

Estimado Dr. Cooley,

Thank you so much for puhing the limits of what was thought of as conventional. I speak for myself (but I am pretty sure most will agree) this are very exciting news.

I have one concern though, in some interview this other doctor said something about the possibility of stirring up cancer cells. Do you think his point is valid? In my opinion it is not since the product is already FDA approved (hundreds of tests, trials, etc) but just wondering, what would be your answer for that? Again thank you.

----------


## gmonasco

> What language do you want me to use when someone attacks me, putting in my mouth words that I have not said?


 Something other than gratuitous insults couched in childish grade-school vocabulary.

----------


## mlao

Thank you Spencer!!!

----------


## Westonci

Here's an interview with Dr Robert Bernstein talking about Acell 

http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-robert-...ell-matristem/

----------


## Westonci

I asked Dr. Cooley a question via email.

I got a response from his associate, who also happens to be the lady in the slide show who received some autocloned hair on her eyebrows:

Regarding the results in general:

_Early on the results were very unpredictable but we have continued to learn and to change technique and to refine. This refinement has given us much more consistent and predictable results but as with any surgery there is still that element of the unknown..... No one can absolutely promise the statistics in surgery, only what we expect using the knowledge of results and proven technique._


Regarding the angle of re-growth:

_We do have control over the angle of re-growth and that has always been very predictable because of the way the incisions are created by Dr. Cooley._


This is excellent news.

----------


## Spanish Dude

thanks Westonci.
Yes, in an eyebrow the angle is very important. A single hair popping out at 90º would be quite noticeable.

----------


## Westonci

Dr. Robert Bernstein - November 1, 2010 at 8:15 pm

Wonderful lecture that clearly explains the biology behind the use of Extracellular matrix. Dr. Cooley shows interesting ways that this new technology may improve the hair restoration procedures we currently offer our patients. I am certain that his pioneering work will stimulate new reasearch and significantly change our field in the coming years. Bravo Jerry!

Source (user comments section): http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-jerry-c...tion-part-3-4/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is the 6 years old written "wonderful lecture" that clearly explains the biology behing the use of Extracellular matrix:

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?...DISPLAY=CLAIMS

Resp. http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?...8&DISPLAY=DESC

Indeed - a wonderful lecture!

----------


## mlao

Well I am cautiously optimistic about Acell. Even Dr. Rassman has put his toe into the water.

http://www.baldingblog.com/

----------


## Spanish Dude

Wenstonci, why do you post the same as Iron_Man in Hairsite?
http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...-id-74602.html

----------


## HairRobinHood

> Wenstonci, why do you post the same as Iron_Man in Hairsite?
> http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...-id-74602.html


 Maybe for the purpose so that Spanish Dud can ask him stupid questions?

Westonci has my PERMISSION to copy my posts whenever and whatever he may find interesting, for the purpose to share them with other users/hair loss sufferers.

BTW  Why do YOU always copy other users posts from other forums/sites?

http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...st_answer.html

Just for the plain purpose to discredit them?

*Spanish Dud, STAY ON TOPIC and do not "spoil Cooley's thread at baldtruth-tk !!*

----------


## Spanish Dude

Step aside, Iron_Scrap. My question was for Westonci.

----------


## tbtadmin

We are once again going to ask that you stay on topic . This thread is for those who want to learn about Dr. Cooley's research, and these type of posts make it difficult for Dr. Cooley and others to participate. Please refrain from making inflammatory and off topic posts.

Thank you.

----------


## Westonci

Spencer Kobren Interviews Dr. Gary Hitzig – The Pioneer In Using ACell MatriStem For Hair Restoration

http://www.iahrs.org/news/spencer-ko...-hitzig-acell/

----------


## Spanish Dude

Before I listen to Hitzig's interview, one important question:

Anybody knows what kind of plucking is this? How does it compare to waxing?

I discussed with Ahab, at HS, that waxing damages the follicles. After repetitive waxing, follicles get thinner, and eventually could die.

http://www.*************/hair-loss/fo...-id-69227.html

This applies to body hair waxing . But scalp hair is weaker than body hair, so I expect it to suffer even more from waxing.

Also, I assume that autocloning-plucking is even more "damaging" than waxing.

Resume of the hypothesis: Plucking scalp hair repeatedly could kill the donor follicle after just a few pluckings.
The question is how many pluckings can be done on the donor follicle, without compromising its normal long-term functioning.

Thus, it would be necessary to monitor closely the donor area, to see how well it regenerates after the first, second, etc harvestings. For example, totally harvesting a 1cm x 1cm donor area and marking that region using a tatoo. This has been sugested by topcat at Hairsite, (and also in previous occasions by other forum members).

----------


## Spanish Dude

Oh, I am watching Cooley's slides again (part 4, the eyebrow repair case), and Cooley says there is a bit of bleeding when the donor is plucked. so it seems that it is indeed more aggressive than waxing, and, as I expected, this could damage the donor follicle significantly.

To avoid damage to the donor follicle, why not placing a little bit of Acell after plucking, in the donor site?

there are a lot of things to be tried, eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Westonci

You would have to wax every week for many years to begin destorying hair follicles.

The procedure that Dr. Cooley is using only plucks the hair a handful of times and so shouldnt effect the growth of the hair follicles.

----------


## Spanish Dude

> You would have to wax every week for many years to begin destorying hair follicles.
> 
> The procedure that Dr. Cooley is using only plucks the hair a handful of times and so shouldnt effect the growth of the hair follicles.


 Yes, but this is not waxing. It seems to me that this is harder.
Westonci, you posted photos of plucked hairs. How did you do it? Did the donor bleed?

----------


## Westonci

> Yes, but this is not waxing. It seems to me that this is harder.
> Westonci, you posted photos of plucked hairs. How did you do it? Did the donor bleed?


 

Ive been plucking by eyebrow and nose hairs every week since highschool age (15), im 22 now and i can say that the hairs are just as thick as i remember them.

As for the pictures i posted, I used a tweezer and simply plucked hairs from the side of my scalp. I then used a digital camera with macro zoom to take the picture. And no, the hairs follicles did not bleed as far as i remember.

If your concern is that plucking will reduce or damage donor hairs, Im 99% sure it wont have any major effects on the hairs

----------


## Spanish Dude

I have just plucked one from the side of my head using pliers. Nothing at the root, just the shaft is white at the end, and ends in a small hook. But no substances. 
Second attempt, the hair broke at the plier.
Third attempt with tweezers, grabbing the hair close to the skin. Now there is a distinct black bulb but no cells attached (well, just a few at 2mm from the end).

Westonci, I was meaning bleeding in the skin, at the extraction site, not bleeding in the plucked hair.

----------


## mlao

This is getting interesting Dr. Rassman has just put another comment on his blog.
http://www.baldingblog.com/

----------


## Spanish Dude

More questions for Dr. Cooley:

1. How difficult is to do the autocloning method? Hitzig says it is "extremely tedious". How much time do you need for each autocloned hair?

2. Have you observed the "triplication" observed by Dr. Hitzig? Dr. Hizig saw that he planted 50 plucked hairs, and 150 hairs grew!!

3. Regarding the female patient who got 1500 autocloned hairs.
Did you plant 1500 hairs, or did you plant only 500 hairs and grew 1500 hairs?

----------


## Spanish Dude

> This is getting interesting Dr. Rassman has just put another comment on his blog.
> http://www.baldingblog.com/


 wow, this comment is not very cheerful  :Frown:

----------


## mlao

> wow, this comment is not very cheerful


 Dr. Rassman and Dr. Bernstein are two of the most honest and renowned doctors in hair restoration If they are studying the applications of Acell in their practice I think that it is a strong endorsement and it will have weight thru out 
the industry. And while it is still too early to start celebrating I for one am cautiously optimistic.

----------


## Westonci

Did Oprah predict the Cure for Baldness?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AppsEtEGzSA

----------


## Westonci

I made a sensationalist video on Youtube, sorry I couldnt help it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Westonci

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrPq1q2Z4P0

I made a sensationalist video on Youtube, sorry I couldnt help it  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

----------


## Westonci

http://www.iahrs.org/news/spencer-ko...-hitzig-acell/


In part I at around 13:00 Hitzig says he implanted 50 plucked hairs, soaked in Acell, into scar tissue, and these hairs multiplied and the result was 150 hairs growing after 8 months.

He says that for every one plucked hairs that is implanted 3 hairs will grow. Im very excited

----------


## KeepTheHair

Does anyone know if this is going to be more expensive than other hair transplants and roughly when we will be able to get something like this done?


Anyone?

----------


## mlao

Dr. Cooley is already offering it in his practice and I think I read it was $10.00/hair
So it is still expensive.

----------


## level

> Dr. Cooley is already offering it in his practice and I think I read it was $10.00/hair
> So it is still expensive.


 $10.00 a hair?! That's a stiff price tag. That means it would cost well over $100,000 to get a full head of hair. I have to give Acell props, but the future of hair restoration is in regenerative treatments. What I mean by regenerative is that no serious incisions have to be made-you go in, get some injections on your scalp, and your free to continue on with your life as if nothing had happened. 

Acell is definitely changing the hair game but the procedure seems too tedious, which is probably why the costs are so high. I wonder if they will formulate a way of using Acell to regenerate hair...That would be cool!

----------


## mlao

Dr. Cooley when interviewed by Spencer said that the largest case he has done so far is a 1500 hair/graft case on a women. I would think in the beginning that most doctors will attempt small procedures and in doing so perfect the process over time.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah... this is why acell hair transplants don't excite me much at all. If the price is going to be the same...or more than a normal hair transplant. Only people with a big budget and very late state of hair loss will benefit.


For most people a normal hair transplant is probably even better because of the price.


Could acell perhaps be used another way to make hair?

----------


## mlao

I don't think anyone knows exactly how this will eventually fit in, but there are advantages. Think about it.
We're all counting on Histogen or Aderans having a product out soon.
I would love to see that but the timeline keeps shifting so until it's available it's a non-issue. Acell is something that we have now which can be perfected as doctors learn more about it. If it proves successful I'm sure the price will come down and the size of the session will go up. Plus you have less limit on donor supply and less scaring and tightness in the donor area.
Also hair loss is progressive. Meds can slow it down and stop it temporarily but until there is a magic bullet it will continue to some degree in everyone. 
Having one more useful therapy Like ACell could be a great advancement.

----------


## Westonci

> I don't think anyone knows exactly how this will eventually fit in, but there are advantages. Think about it.
> We're all counting on Histogen or Aderans having a product out soon.
> I would love to see that but the timeline keeps shifting so until it's available it's a non-issue. Acell is something that we have now which can be perfected as doctors learn more about it. If it proves successful I'm sure the price will come down and the size of the session will go up. Plus you have less limit on donor supply and less scaring and tightness in the donor area.
> Also hair loss is progressive. Meds can slow it down and stop it temporarily but until there is a magic bullet it will continue to some degree in everyone. 
> Having one more useful therapy Like ACell could be a great advancement.


 Indeed, if this procedure is currently expensive it would be caused by a supply and demand issue.

From what im read only Dr. Cooley and Hitzig are performing this procedure properly, so you can imagine why it would be so expensive. If he were to charge anthing less than $1 per hair than we would see a long line up for this procedure.

Once more doctors start performing this procedure than we can see a significant drop in price, maybe even a black market?

----------


## Spanish Dude

10 USD per hair is 20 USD per FU (typically 2 hairs/FU).
Can anyone confirm this price?

----------


## miozambrotta19

This is all great news, but lets say it take another 6months to a year to perfect this procedure and someone ops to gte this procedure done, it will take another 8months to a year to get the full growth. Thats almost 2 years of waiting to get some transformation on your scalp. For those who need more then one procedure that will be 2-4 years of waiting. If i need to wait this long i might as well wait and get the real cure from Histogen and Aderans. I know nothing is set in stone with these companies but by summer or 2011 we should know where Aderans and Histogen stand. Its all a waiting game.

----------


## mlao

> This is all great news, but lets say it take another 6months to a year to perfect this procedure and someone ops to gte this procedure done, it will take another 8months to a year to get the full growth. Thats almost 2 years of waiting to get some transformation on your scalp. For those who need more then one procedure that will be 2-4 years of waiting. If i need to wait this long i might as well wait and get the real cure from Histogen and Aderans. I know nothing is set in stone with these companies but by summer or 2011 we should know where Aderans and Histogen stand. Its all a waiting game.


 I really doubt many people will be getting it done in the next six months.
At this stage it is still experimental and the price is prohibitive for most people.
There are also unanswered questions (is the hair DHT resistant, will it cycle more than once, Can you mimmic follicular units, how large a session can be performed) 
I still have a great deal of faith in Histogen, Aderans, Allergen, and even QR678 but they are not "real cures" yet.
To have something like Acell that some of the most respected transplant doctors in the world are starting to experiment with now is a big deal. Who knows what they will discover about its use during their research.
I am optimistic about anything that will move the game forward and right now this is it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> This is all great news, but lets say it take another 6months to a year to perfect this procedure and someone ops to gte this procedure done, it will take another 8months to a year to get the full growth. Thats almost 2 years of waiting to get some transformation on your scalp. For those who need more then one procedure that will be 2-4 years of waiting. If i need to wait this long i might as well wait and get the real cure from Histogen and Aderans. I know nothing is set in stone with these companies but by summer or 2011 we should know where Aderans and Histogen stand. Its all a waiting game.


 Pretty much agree with you.


A hair transplant is a good option right now, definitely. A lot of people can benefit...

but... Acell doesn't really change anything. It came somewhat too late. In the future if it gets used differently it will definitely be useful. You could also do other types of transplants and things and I am sure it will have a lot of uses.

I know for me and a lot of others it won't change a thing. I can get a transplant without it and have more than enough donor hair.


By the time the price comes down(if) and by the time I could get it or afford it it will be completely irrelevant because of the future treatments that are probably coming out. 


Hairtransplants are great...but it kinda sucks that you have to wait a full year for the results and a lot of the times(lets admit it) hair transplants don't really look that great or get a good yield.



We need something better than hair transplants.



But they are still the best thing and I would definitely have already gotten one if I could afford multiple hairtransplants and had $ if it failed for repairs etc.

----------


## Westonci

> This is all great news, but lets say it take another 6months to a year to perfect this procedure and someone ops to gte this procedure done, it will take another 8months to a year to get the full growth. Thats almost 2 years of waiting to get some transformation on your scalp. For those who need more then one procedure that will be 2-4 years of waiting. If i need to wait this long i might as well wait and get the real cure from Histogen and Aderans. I know nothing is set in stone with these companies but by summer or 2011 we should know where Aderans and Histogen stand. Its all a waiting game.


 The problems with Histogen and Aderans is they keep pushing there release dates.

I remember histogen saying they would be ready in asia by 2013, and now on there website it says 2014.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> The problems with Histogen and Aderans is they keep pushing there release dates.
> 
> I remember histogen saying they would be ready in asia by 2013, and now on there website it says 2014.


 That sucks. But I always knew they probably were going to push it to a later date..since thats what always happens in the world of hair loss solutions.

Where do they say 2014?

----------


## ryan555

I am an investor in Histogen.  The plan is still to release the HSC in Asia (excluding Japan) in 2013, and in the US and Europe by 2015.  They are conducting their next trial phase in Singapore in February.  I am assuming that if this product does everything it is supposed to do, most of you will figure out a way to get to Asia.

----------


## Westonci

> I am an investor in Histogen.  The plan is still to release the HSC in Asia (excluding Japan) in 2013, and in the US and Europe by 2015.  They are conducting their next trial phase in Singapore in February.  I am assuming that if this product does everything it is supposed to do, most of you will figure out a way to get to Asia.


 http://www.histogen.com/products/hsc.htm


"The next clinical trial of HSC is currently in planning stages, and is scheduled to begin in Singapore in early 2011, with plans for pan-Asian approval in 2014. Estimated U.S. market introduction of the injectable for hair regrowth in the treatment of male pattern baldness is 2015, with potential for earlier introduction in certain identified countries."

----------


## miozambrotta19

Ryan555 is right. I heard the same thing from the CEO and trials manager of Histogen. If all goes well they still plan to release this in Asia in 2013(hopefully the 1Q). Then the only problem would be finding a Doctor who offers it in Asia, but that shouldnt be so hard to find. Im crossing my fingers and hoping the first 2 phases go well and we should hear something by summer. I have no clue what Aderans are up to. In 2003 there release date was in 5 years, and there stil in phase 2. I read somewhere that there release is 2014 but i highly doubt that unless the phase 2 trials show great results and are able to get funds fast for phase 3 trials. If Acell shows that hairs will cycle, i wouldnt mind get a couple sessions with thata nd then getting an injection of histogen of aderans to fill in. That would be ideal.

----------


## ryan555

Nothing is guaranteed, but they are getting a lot of cooperation in Asia and it seems likely that it will be made available by 2013.  As far as finding a doctor to give the treatment, there will be a well-developed "hair tourism" industry around this product if it works as well as tests show.  It will be available like botox injections (not just hair transplant doctors) and it should be very easy to get it.

----------


## Westonci

ACell MatriStem for Hair Loss – Dr. Gary Hitzig Displays His Preliminary Results

http://www.iahrs.org/news/acell-matr...inary-results/

----------


## Westonci

> Ryan555 is right. I heard the same thing from the CEO and trials manager of Histogen. If all goes well they still plan to release this in Asia in 2013(hopefully the 1Q). Then the only problem would be finding a Doctor who offers it in Asia, but that shouldnt be so hard to find. Im crossing my fingers and hoping the first 2 phases go well and we should hear something by summer. I have no clue what Aderans are up to. In 2003 there release date was in 5 years, and there stil in phase 2. I read somewhere that there release is 2014 but i highly doubt that unless the phase 2 trials show great results and are able to get funds fast for phase 3 trials. If Acell shows that hairs will cycle, i wouldnt mind get a couple sessions with thata nd then getting an injection of histogen of aderans to fill in. That would be ideal.


 On the forum, Miozambrotta19 says

_I spoke with CEO of Histogen over email and she told me the soonest would be 2014 for overseas and 2013 would be impossible. Figure, if they start phase 1 and 2 trials in Feb of 2011 that would run for one year before results are given. Then phase 3 would start some time in late 2012 or 2013 and then would run for another year before results are given and then it would hit the market. Without funding it could get pushed back again in later trials as it got pushed back a couple times for these first trials. 2013 would be literally impossible. There is promise in these technologies but no one has any idea how they'll go. I want to be optimistic about it but there still in the beginning phases. Anything could happen. The initial phases were promising, and hopefully the next trails show even better efficiency but at this point all we can do it cross our fingers and wait. Lest not over optimistic as we know what happened with other companies and technologies. 

_


So did you speak to her since?

----------


## miozambrotta19

The latest updte is that they are still planing to release something in Asia(not japan) in 2013, and for introduction in America by 2015. Again this is all on the notion that phase 1 and 2 go well and that they are able to get quick funding for the phase 3 trials. We will have to wait till summer to see the early results. If anyone wants to email them, they can go to the Histogen website and find the emails. If the these first 2 trials go well we should more then likely see fast funding. Lets just hope this happens.

----------


## miozambrotta19

*What i dont get is how Dr cooley and Dr hitzig say 2 different things in there findings. Dr Cooley has said hes not able to multiply hairs with Acell, but Dr hitzigf says hes implanted 50 hairs on one patient and saw 150 hairs after. Dr Hitzig shows more then one patient with multiplication. Dr Hitzig also shows that he can mantain donor hairs in a strip procedure and reuse them where Dr cooley mentions he see no new hairs in a strip but one better looking and feeling scars. Why do these 2 doctors show different results or am i missing something*

----------


## HairRobinHood

> *What i dont get is how Dr cooley and Dr hitzig say 2 different things in there findings. Dr Cooley has said hes not able to multiply hairs with Acell, but Dr hitzigf says hes implanted 50 hairs on one patient and saw 150 hairs after. Dr Hitzig shows more then one patient with multiplication. Dr Hitzig also shows that he can mantain donor hairs in a strip procedure and reuse them where Dr cooley mentions he see no new hairs in a strip but one better looking and feeling scars. Why do these 2 doctors show different results or am i missing something*


 The simple answer is: They used different methods in the usage of ACell.

Essential quotations …

*Dr. Cooley*
http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-jerry-c...-presentation/ 

Autocloning (plucking and transplanting plucked beard and/or scalp hairs):

Concerning “Autocloning”, in his presentation Dr. Cooley didn’t explicitly mention in which way (or if at all?) he applied ACell for Autocloning. He is just talking about “Hitzig’s Autocloning technique” in HIS presentation – that’s all. 

ACell and Follicular Unit grafting (standard hair transplant):

Dr. Cooley: “Acell MatriStem™ powder - *Mixed with saline* and applied to grafts”

----------------------------

*Dr. Hitzig*
http://www.iahrs.org/news/acell-matr...inary-results/ 

Dr. Hitzig: “Plucked hairs further coated with ACell.” – “Plucked hair soaking in ACell *suspension*.”
Dr. Hitzig: “ACell was injected in the recipient region during procedure.”
Dr. Hitzig: “Every single hair I put in there let grow 3 – 4 hairs.”
Dr. Hitzig: „ACell [*powder mixed with arterial blood* from the donor area = ‘suspension’] being injected directly into scalp.”

There’s the difference. That means, to multiply (plucked) hairs, you also need in addition to an ECM (e.g. ACell)  *suitable GROWTH FACTORS* (e.g. PRP) – and NOT e.g. saline solution (leads to apoptosis!!).

----------


## mkamph

this concerns me.  i'm going in for the autocloning with dr. cooley and thought that he and hitzig were using the same soaking technique.  

anyone heard if cooley is adjusting his technique?

----------


## Westonci

Not true, read the following link

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?...8&DISPLAY=DESC

----------


## Westonci

In the description Plucked hair + ECM is used, and they quote the following 

"It is the object of this invention to overcome one or more of the above-mentioned problems, and thus to provide a method for the reproduction of human hair in which a long culturing time is not required. Extracellular matrix is produced by the (support) cells around the hair follicle. From our own research it is apparent that this Extracellular Matrix is essential for hair growth. In this invention the hairs are no longer cultured in a keratinocyte culture medium but are simply immersed for a short time in a medium which contains extracellular matrix or substitutes therefor. The hair is then put back. *With this technique several hairs can grow as a result of putting back a single hair.* The method according to the invention is moreover patient-friendly, because only plucked hairs can be used and no invasive method or anaesthesia is necessary, the patient does not have to come back for a second treatment after"

"According to this invention it is thus not necessary to culture the hair follicle cells; merely immersing the hair in the medium which contains extracellular matrix components or substitutes therefor is sufficient. *The hair is then put back in the scalp, after which several hairs grow out of this one hair*."

In the last step c) the hair of step b) is implanted in the scalp. This hair - or at least the part of the hair to which the stem cells are attached - has been in contact with a medium which contains extracellular matrix components or substitutes therefor, and probably as a consequence of this the hair stem cells which are located in that part have been 'activated1, so that they too can develop into hairs. *As a consequence of this the implantation of the single hair of step b) results in the growth of one or several hairs .*"

----------


## KeepTheHair

If every hair transplanted grows 3-4 hairs and this gets much better yield than FUE/FUT then this is definitely something truly awesome, actually.

If a 2000 graft transplant can be done, you can get ~7000 hairs growing...good hairs. I don't know anything about shock loss or whatever but I am pretty sure this could restore most hairlines.



If you get 2 procedures done or more...then you could have some really thick hair growing! But that would take a years worth of salary for any normal person and also almost 2 years of waiting for results?

Definitely awesome... Just time and money are both not so sweet with this. But I think it's a good option for anyone. 

I'd like to know if it will interfere with future solutions though, like regenerative medicine etc.

Would most likely cost a fortune...but I guess thats normal for something this new.

----------


## HairRobinHood

> Theres the difference. That means, to multiply (plucked) hairs, you also need in addition to an ECM (e.g. ACell)  *suitable GROWTH FACTORS* (e.g. PRP)  and NOT e.g. saline solution (leads to apoptosis!!).


 By the way ...

Krugluger W, Moser K, Moser C, Laciak K, Hugeneck J.
Enhancement of in vitro hair shaft elongation in follicles stored in buffers that prevent follicle cell apoptosis. 
Dermatol Surg. 2004;30:15; discussion 5.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14692918 


@mkamph - stop stop stop concerning your concerns: 
I've no idea what Dr. Cooley currently is doing. I just mentioned what HE mentioned in his ACell presentation. That means, maybe I just understood something wrong and maybe he currently  is doing similar procedures like Dr. Hitzig - no idea ...

----------


## miozambrotta19

Another question im confused on. Do regular transplaned hairs multiply or both plucked and reg multiply?
In the presentations and on forums Dr cooley never once mentioned that he has seen multiplication in implanted hairs, only Hitzig as noted this. Quite confusing.

----------


## Westonci

> Another question im confused on. Do regular transplaned hairs multiply or both plucked and reg multiply?
> In the presentations and on forums Dr cooley never once mentioned that he has seen multiplication in implanted hairs, only Hitzig as noted this. Quite confusing.


 Actually he did, he mentioned hair sprouting out like an "offshoot" from a tree in his presentation. I think it was the in the 4th video

----------


## Westonci

I sent an Email too Acell.

-------------------------------------------
Question

Hello I have two questions.

1. Do you sell your acell matristem to the general public?

2. How much does it cost?


Response:

Thank you for your interest in ACell's regenerative medicine products and
technology. Our MatriStem&#174; medical devices are available only by
prescription through a United States physician, hospital or clinic. We would
be happy to address any questions or concerns your physician may have and
provide technical information on applications and procedures for our
MatriStem products.

Please ask your doctor to explain the benefits and costs of ACells
MatriStem products. If your doctor is interested in speaking with a sales
representative in their area please have them email us or contact us by
phone at 1-800-826-2926 Monday-Friday 9-5 Eastern Standard Time. Thank you.

----------


## miozambrotta19

It would be useless to buy? How would you use it, and what would you use it for?

----------


## Westonci

> It would be useless to buy? How would you use it, and what would you use it for?


 Experiment, as well as curiosity.

For example I could use a dermaroller on my scalp, than apply the powder matristem, and who knows i might get a reversal in hairloss or something or nothing at all.

----------


## mlao

Better off letting the doctors do the research.

----------


## tbtadmin

Join Spencer Kobren, and the crew of The Bald Truth for a couple of beers and good times in our live chat tonight @ 7pmPST/10pm EST

Live on the home page of http://www.thebaldtruth.com

Tonight's Special Guest: Dr. Gary Hitzig
Call the studio line to ask Dr. Hitzig your questions: 1-888-659-3727

Also remember, you can now view the show and chat on your mobile phone.

See how here:
http://www.thebaldtruth.com/news/bal...-mobile-phone/

Hope to see you tonight!

----------


## miozambrotta19

So excited for the show. Anyone going to call in and ask Dr hitzig Questions?

----------


## miozambrotta19

For all who have heard the live show with Dr Hitzig.... He has mentioned more then once that hes able to perserve donor hair in strip procedures and use the same are more then once. What i dont get is why Dr Cooley is not saying the same thing. This is the anwser i got regarding this from Dr Cooleys office

"In a traditional excision we do a closure called tricophytic.  This closure allows for hair to grow directly into the incision.  You also have the option to use ACell with this procedure.  The fee for adding ACell is $500 which is cost only.
I do want to clarify, in a strip, the hair is not preserved, it is excised, removed and the area is closed with sutures.  In the closure we use the edge of the wound is trimmed away at an angle and the opposing side of the wound is not just pulled closed but overlapped allowing the bottom edge of hair to grow into the incision.  The addition of ACell insures that the tissue that is regenerated in normal tissue vs scar.  It is flatter and does not have the think white appearance of a regular scar."

----------


## mkamph

miozambrotta19,

have you heard if cooley is doing injections into the scalp with the arterial blood and acell?

----------


## HairRobinHood

> For all who have heard the live show with Dr Hitzig.... He has mentioned more then once that *hes able to perserve donor hair in strip procedures and use the same are more then once.* What i dont get is why Dr Cooley is not saying the same thing. This is the anwser i got regarding this from Dr Cooleys office
> 
> "In a traditional excision we do a closure called tricophytic.  This closure allows for hair to grow directly into the incision.  You also have the option to use ACell with this procedure.  The fee for adding ACell is $500 which is cost only.
> I do want to clarify, in a strip, the hair is not preserved, it is excised, removed and the area is closed with sutures.  In the closure we use the edge of the wound is trimmed away at an angle and the opposing side of the wound is not just pulled closed but overlapped allowing the bottom edge of hair to grow into the incision.  The addition of ACell insures that the tissue that is regenerated in normal tissue vs scar.  It is flatter and does not have the think white appearance of a regular scar."


 That means, Dr. Hitzig IS able to successfully accomplish such procedures (regrowth/regeneration of harvested donor strips - INCLUDING hair follicles!), whereas Dr. Jones failed in his 1st Acell-experiment (2008/2009)?

http://www.drrobertjones.com/2009/01...s-post-op.html

@Spencer and listeners - Did Dr. Hitzig really mentioned exactly this - more than once?

----------


## miozambrotta19

Mkamph:
I dont think Dr Cooley offers the injection, but try and email them and see if its eomthing hes willing to do. I havent heard anything along the lines of him doing this procedure.

HairRobinhood:
If you listen to his presentations he mentions it and he mentioned it last night on the live show. Im not sure if im getting something wrong or this is really the case. Somone called into the show and mentioned he was going to Dr cooley for an autocloning procedure, and Dr Hitzig responded by saying you should get the strip because the hairs can be regenerated and used again. Im trying to find out if this is true.

----------


## Westonci

Would shock loss in the recipient site still be a potential problem?

----------


## Spanish Dude

Is it possible to listen the recorded live interview with Hitzig?

----------


## miozambrotta19

I had a thought. It has been concluded by Follica and Histogen when WNT proteins are introduced to wounded skin, an embroyonic healing state takes place and thus new hair follices are produced. Would it be possible to add these Wnt proteins to the Acell/PRP injections and then introduce this to the scalp?
I think most of what you would need would be in these 3 things. 
*PRP*-adults stem cells-growth factors
*Acell*-Helps adult stem cell return to an embryonic state during healing,Contains a host of proteins, growth factors, collagen ect. 
*WNT* *Proteins*-What is needed to induce the formation of new hair follices.

Histogen is basing there experiment of Wnt Proteins and has show great results in the early trials
Follicas whole experiment is based on wnt proteins-They have tried in on bald mice and all have grown new hairs
So what im sayign is why not try this with humans with prodcuts that are both FDA apporved and with WNT which is a natural protein in the body.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I had a thought. It has been concluded by Follica and Histogen when WNT proteins are introduced to wounded skin, an embroyonic healing state takes place and thus new hair follices are produced. Would it be possible to add these Wnt proteins to the Acell/PRP injections and then introduce this to the scalp?
> I think most of what you would need would be in these 3 things. 
> *PRP*-adults stem cells-growth factors
> *Acell*-Helps adult stem cell return to an embryonic state during healing,Contains a host of proteins, growth factors, collagen ect. 
> *WNT* *Proteins*-What is needed to induce the formation of new hair follices.
> 
> Histogen is basing there experiment of Wnt Proteins and has show great results in the early trials
> Follicas whole experiment is based on wnt proteins-They have tried in on bald mice and all have grown new hairs
> So what im sayign is why not try this with humans with prodcuts that are both FDA apporved and with WNT which is a natural protein in the body.


 
Yeah, also been wondering if Acell can be used in a different want than just transplants.

Can someone comment on this please?

thanks

----------


## Westonci

On last nights live show, Spencer said he would be interviewing Craig Ziering of Histogen *"Very Soon"*

Maybe some exciting news?

----------


## miozambrotta19

Do you know when the interview might be?
Maybe they might talk about the upcoming 1 and 2 trails in Singapore

----------


## Westonci

Dr. Epstein shown with his male patient 1 and 2 days after a hair transplant procedure of 2378 FUE grafts. The procedure also involved autocloning about 450 grafts plucked from the beard that were placed in the crown region using ACell MatriStem. ACell MatriStem, an exciting new development in regenerative technology, was used to help these hairs regrow better in the scalp.

Here is the original post:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...8590#post18590

----------


## Westonci

> Do you know when the interview might be?
> Maybe they might talk about the upcoming 1 and 2 trails in Singapore


 All he said was "very soon", and that he would be interviewing craig Ziering

----------


## gmonasco

> On last nights live show, Spencer said he would be interviewing Craig Ziering of Histogen *"Very Soon"* Maybe some exciting news?


 Or maybe some not-so-exciting news:

*Dr. David Easter Joins Histogen Scientific Advisory Board*

Histogen, Inc., a regenerative medicine company developing solutions based on the products of newborn cells grown under embryonic conditions, today announced the addition of respected surgeon and oncology specialist Dr. David Easter to the Company's Scientific Advisory Board.

http://www.benzinga.com/press-releas...advisory-board

----------


## miozambrotta19

Thats not bad news. Just shows that histogen is bringing on more respected doctors onto there board. This is something possitive if you ask me. Looking forward to the Zieirng interview.

----------


## whynot

What a hopeful time! Between Aderans, Histogen and ACell (not to mention CB-03-01), it looks like some real work is being put into a desicive death-by-fork-in-the-eye for our inherited genetic nemesis.

!!!

----------


## gmonasco

> Thats not bad news.


 Didn't say it was.  I just said that it might not be considered "exciting" news.

----------


## miozambrotta19

Only true hope we have right now is Acell. Yes Aderans and Histogen are making good progress but who knows what will happen with there trails. I just hope that by summer we will have good news from both of these companies. We all know what happend with Intercynx , and they were in there second trials after that went to crap. I dont understand why Follica is taking so long to get trials going. In 2005 they were talking about bringing there technology to market  and they havent even started trials.  Trichoscience should be starting  there first trials next month, but Follica confuses me. It almost seems as if there waiting for Histogen of Aderans to fail so they have something to look forward to. IDk lets wait and see.

----------


## miozambrotta19

If anyone is in direct contact with Acell, Dr Cooley, Of Dr Hitzug, they should ask if it would be possible to add Wnt proteins to the  Acell/PRP injections. I mentioned this before in my previous post, but it would be interesting to know if this would be possible. Wnt proteins have been to shown to grow new follicles in mice when it was introduced to a wound in mice. With Acell And PRP being  FDA approved , and wnt proteins being natural proteins in the human body, why couldnt this be tried on humans.  Aderans and Histogen are basing there technology on Wnt proteins, and Dr Cotsarelis has said that with adding Wnt proteins, growth factors, ect totally new hairs grew on mice. With Acell/PRP/WNt most fo what is said to be needed is there.

----------


## Westonci

> Do you know when the interview might be?
> Maybe they might talk about the upcoming 1 and 2 trails in Singapore


 In tonights live show, he said hopefully next week he will speak to either Craig Ziering and or Gail Naughton

----------


## Westonci

Dr Epstein Using Acell

[/QUOTE]

[/QUOTE]

I dont understand why hes using beard hairs? Dr. Cooley said that scalp hairs where more effective, and creating a fuller look in his third video of his presentation

http://www.iahrs.org/news/dr-jerry-c...tion-part-3-4/

----------


## Westonci

http://www.socaltech.com/histogen_ra...s-0032513.html

Histogen Raises $10M

San Diego-based Histogen, a developer of regenerative medicine products, announced today that it has raised $10M in a Series A financing round. The financing came from private investors, including Secure Medical, Leonard Lavin, Lordship Ventures, and Angus Mitchell. Histogen is developing regenerative medicine products which do not contain embryonic stem cells or animal components, and are being applied to hair regrowth, skincare, and oncology. The firm said it is in the midst of a $23M, Series B financing which already has commitments. Histogen said it is scheduled to begin a Phase I/II clinical trail of a hair stimulating product in Spring 2011, and is also in the process of beginning a clinical study for a compound for the treatment of carcinomatosis.

----------


## HairRobinHood

Dr. Cole on ACell  Part 1  4:
http://www.*************/hair-loss/bo...ategory-1.html

Just to quote 1 user-comment:



> so it seems to me that Dr Cole is effectively saying Drs Cooley and Hitzig are either idiots or liars.

----------


## HairRobinHood

Dr. Cole on ACell  Part 1  4:
http://www.*************/hair-loss/bo...ategory-1.html

Just to quote 1 user-comment:



> so it seems to me that Dr Cole is effectively saying Drs Cooley and Hitzig are either idiots or liars.

----------


## wolvie1985

The sour grapes of a renowned egomaniac. This is a guy who apparently tried to sue his former tech to stop him from going to another HT clinic.

Rather than contribute to this advancement, Dr. Cole appears to be trying to marginalize it so as to preserve the relevance of his "CIT" (aka reguar FUE) sales.

One thing he kept mentioning was that the plucked Acell hairs grow back thinner than a regular transplanted hair. Somebody please confirm that Dr. Cole and Dr. Hitzig are claiming these results. I did see a pic where the hairs growing in were thinner, but understood that to be because they were just starting to sprout, and like any hair transplant, take time to mature. Dr. Cole is saying that auto-cloned hairs remain thinner than normal forever. 

Spencer, can we get confirmation on this from either Hitzig or Cooley? Cheers.

----------


## Westonci

> The sour grapes of a renowned egomaniac. This is a guy who apparently tried to sue his former tech to stop him from going to another HT clinic.
> 
> Rather than contribute to this advancement, Dr. Cole appears to be trying to marginalize it so as to preserve the relevance of his "CIT" (aka reguar FUE) sales.
> 
> One thing he kept mentioning was that the plucked Acell hairs grow back thinner than a regular transplanted hair. Somebody please confirm that Dr. Cole and Dr. Hitzig are claiming these results. I did see a pic where the hairs growing in were thinner, but understood that to be because they were just starting to sprout, and like any hair transplant, take time to mature. Dr. Cole is saying that auto-cloned hairs remain thinner than normal forever. 
> 
> Spencer, can we get confirmation on this from either Hitzig or Cooley? Cheers.


 Im also wondering where dr Cole got his info from regarding the "supposed" thinned plucked hair. Im sure that Doctor Rassman or bernstein would have mentioned it in their analysis, but they have not heard of this yet.

It sound like to me that dr Cole is hiding something

----------


## ryan555

Guys, I had a corrective procedure done with Dr. Cole a month ago.  I am a fan of the guy and will not say anything bad about him.  But, I did ask him his opinion on Dr. Cooley's work and he was unaware of it.  I told him about it and he was skeptical but said it sounded interesting.  I doubt Dr. Cole has done a whole lot of work to disprove this method over the past four weeks and he is probably just a general skeptic when it comes to these advancements, which is healthy because all new technology should be challenged.  I wouldn't get too upset about it.

----------


## Gubter_87

When do you guys think we will have a clearer picture of what A-cell can do for us balding men?
Bascially, the only thing that is stopping me from having a hair transplant is whether or not A-cell works. If it does work I will not have to worry about my transplant looking weird in the future because of not having enough donor.

In my eyes it is already proven that a plucked hair will regrow with a success rate of 50-75 % with Dr. Cooley using A-cell. It seems the only issue is that we do not know if the hair will cycle normally.
But considering that the hair has probably already gone into resting phase when it was transplanted, and then started growing - it seems that things are pointing toward that it will cycle as it should.

But how long do you think a definite answer to this will take?
Also, are there any other issues that I fail to see?

----------


## CVAZBAR

With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.

I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle. This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University. The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days. Spencer, what do you think about this news? The guy predicts people will be able to use this in 5 years.

----------


## Westonci

> With all this talk about Acell, I am surprised that no one on this forum, including Spencer, has brought up the news this week about stem cell research.
> 
> I am referring to the report that stem cells have been used, for the very first time, to create a living hair follicle. This report comes from Ronald Lauster at Berlin Technical University. The news has been reported in the popular media during the past few days. Spencer, what do you think about this news? The guy predicts people will be able to use this in 5 years.


 He talked it briefly about it last Sunday during his radio show.

----------


## CVAZBAR

> I am an investor in Histogen.  The plan is still to release the HSC in Asia (excluding Japan) in 2013, and in the US and Europe by 2015.  They are conducting their next trial phase in Singapore in February.  I am assuming that if this product does everything it is supposed to do, most of you will figure out a way to get to Asia.


 HOw much you think this would cost and what would the procedure be? Injections? How many times?

----------


## Westonci

> I am an investor in Histogen.  The plan is still to release the HSC in Asia (excluding Japan) in 2013, and in the US and Europe by 2015.  They are conducting their next trial phase in Singapore in February.  I am assuming that if this product does everything it is supposed to do, most of you will figure out a way to get to Asia.


 If Phase II is successful why cant histogen skip phase III and offer the injections at full price in black markets such as Mexico, India, or in International Waters if necessary?

I dont care how much it costs, time is not on my side.

----------


## rapunzal

i note that there are some unanswered questions that I think Dr Hitzig and Dr Cooley alluded to particularly about hair cycling and androgen sensitivity. I am a little baffled as to why they dont already know the anwsers to these.

Dr Hitzig did have some success with plucking in the past. This process is no different except Acell is used to increase effectiveness. So there are already plucked hair (pre 2005) patients walking amongst us. Of course they might not know if plucked head hair never worked.

*do the hairs cycle and good quality?*
any dr hitzig pre2005 plucked hair (not beard) patient care to answer this question ? although the additon of acell has the potential to improve quality.

*are plucked hairs androgen sensitive ?*
not sure about this, is there a test to check androgen sensitivity of the new follicle. otherwise any pre2005 Dr Hitzig plucking patients that had plucked scalp hair success out there still have this non miniturised hair growing, even if only a few took hold ?

----------


## CVAZBAR

> i note that there are some unanswered questions that I think Dr Hitzig and Dr Cooley alluded to particularly about hair cycling and androgen sensitivity. I am a little baffled as to why they dont already know the anwsers to these.
> 
> Dr Hitzig did have some success with plucking in the past. This process is no different except Acell is used to increase effectiveness. So there are already plucked hair (pre 2005) patients walking amongst us. Of course they might not know if plucked head hair never worked.
> 
> *do the hairs cycle and good quality?*
> any dr hitzig pre2005 plucked hair (not beard) patient care to answer this question ? although the additon of acell has the potential to improve quality.
> 
> *are plucked hairs androgen sensitive ?*
> not sure about this, is there a test to check androgen sensitivity of the new follicle. otherwise any pre2005 Dr Hitzig plucking patients that had plucked scalp hair success out there still have this non miniturised hair growing, even if only a few took hold ?


 I think i remember hearing that the process on plucking hairs now with Acell is different because it needed to be plucked with the epithelial tissue included, which is different from the past. As for the sensitive androgen, it would also take time since this this type of plucking is different. You can read more and look for yourself in other threads because im not sure exactly what's the difference.

----------


## rapunzal

possibly, perhaps Dr H could clarify but I presume that its the same concept as Dr H used sometime back however they might have improved the technique. I mean, the hair shaft would be useless without the cells attached, i would think the same would have applied back in the early days.

on another note i notice that a few people believe this would be an adjunct to existing hair transplant methods. this has be baffled, i mean why would this not become the "gold standard" and only method IF it is successful.

what does traditional STRIP and FUE offer that this potentially couldn't ?
only one thing comes to mind and that is an entire FU in its natural state and even then, Dr C in one of his presentations showed that he placed multiple hairs in a single slot to mimic a natural FU so apart from this ... nothing

----------


## HairRobinHood

> possibly, perhaps Dr H could clarify but I presume that its the same concept as Dr H used sometime back however they might have improved the technique. I mean, the hair shaft would be useless without the cells attached, i would think the same would have applied back in the early days.
> 
> on another note i notice that a few people believe this would be an adjunct to existing hair transplant methods. this has be baffled, i mean why would this not become the "gold standard" and only method IF it is successful.
> 
> what does traditional STRIP and FUE offer that this potentially couldn't ?
> only one thing comes to mind and that is an entire FU in its natural state and even then, Dr C in one of his presentations *showed that he placed multiple hairs in a single slot to mimic a natural FU* so apart from this ... nothing


 I think the question is (in general), does it make sense (besides the necessary effort) to do so in the daily clinical praxis? How about plucking of the natural hair groupings all at once?

http://www.hasci.com/uploads/downloa...%20Neumann.pdf

----------


## rapunzal

hhmm very interesting approach, FUE with transection, theoretically sounds good but would need improved extraction tools and highly skilled Doctor to maintain accuracy and increase the number of hair extraction per minute. I wonder how many grafts Dr Woods extracted per minute when he started FUE.

----------


## Westonci

> The latest updte is that they are still planing to release something in Asia(not japan) in 2013, and for introduction in America by 2015. Again this is all on the notion that phase 1 and 2 go well and that they are able to get quick funding for the phase 3 trials. We will have to wait till summer to see the early results. If anyone wants to email them, they can go to the Histogen website and find the emails. If the these first 2 trials go well we should more then likely see fast funding. Lets just hope this happens.


 Your post was on November 14, 2010. Since then on December 1st Histogen announced that they completed Series A Financing.

In your post you said that if Histogen gets quick funding then we may see 2013 as being a strong possibility.

Is it possible that Histogen may speed up clinical trials with the heating up of competition coming from Latisse's new trials, Follicas recent annoucnemnt by Dr. Cotsarelis, Berlin Institute making artificial hair,  Acell, etc.

----------


## Winifred

Wow this is amazing, if more research goes into using Matristem with plucked hairs, than 2010 may be the year that baldness was finally cured!!!

----------


## Hanna Grey

Great interview. Thanks for keeping us updated. Website

----------


## Anderson89

Wow this is amazing, if more research goes into using Matristem with plucked hairs, than 2010 may be the year that baldness was finally cured!!!

----------


## Ludged

Good post!!!

----------

